# 30 ton Crane vs. Tree



## bonner1040 (Mar 6, 2013)

87% lean - YouTube


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool video. Made quick work of that. Couldn't figure out if those were really rounds in front of the tree you were working on. Depth of field was all screwy making them look huge!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 6, 2013)

Didn't look like there was really a reason to use a crane on that tree. I won't say how I would have dine it cause I don't want to tell you what to do. Why not just use your double directional notch?


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks... They were pretty big, not huge, but not small either!


----------



## lumberjack333 (Mar 6, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Didn't look like there was really a reason to use a crane on that tree. I won't say how I would have dine it cause I don't want to tell you what to do. Why not just use your double directional notch?



Rent a 90' lift?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 6, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> Rent a 90' lift?



I don't think a climber could have climb all 4 of those trees in a day.


----------



## AirBorneMutha (Mar 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Didn't look like there was really a reason to use a crane on that tree. I won't say how I would have dine it cause I don't want to tell you what to do. Why not just use your double directional notch?



how would you've done it?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 6, 2013)

Most likely i would have backed the bucket truck up to the tree and chunked it down.


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Most likely i would have backed the bucket truck up to the tree and chunked it down.



HAHAHA, I like that! We had that tree at the dump in 2 hours. $260 in crane bills AND we loaded all the wood from the job yesterday. You and your bucket truck would still be loading rounds into the back of a dump trailer while my company is cashing the $4000 check for 2 days work with men.

Thanks for the armchair QBing though its pretty refreshing.. BTW how much would the 20' JapMaple you ran over with your bucket truck have cost you to replace?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 6, 2013)

bonner1040 said:


> HAHAHA, I like that! We had that tree at the dump in 2 hours. $260 in crane bills AND we loaded all the wood from the job yesterday. You and your bucket truck would still be loading rounds into the back of a dump trailer while my company is cashing the $4000 check for 2 days work with men.
> 
> Thanks for the armchair QBing though its pretty refreshing.. BTW how much would the 20' JapMaple you ran over with your bucket truck have cost you to replace?



Bet it wont have took me any longer then you to do. Wont have ran over the jap maple, cause i can drive!

Thought you werent gonna comment anymore?


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah everyone believes that you and a bucket truck would have loaded these logs faster than a 30 ton crane. You are totally right. I am so dumb for using the crane that the company provided. What was I thinking?? I should have just cut it all up and hand loaded it all... Its obvious that rigging it out was the way to go.







Its also impressive that your driving skills include moving through solid objects.

Thanks again for the feedback from everyone.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 6, 2013)

For me its all about getting it done the fastest whether its a crane,bucket,or climbing. Really who wants to do more work than necessary?


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 6, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> For me its all about getting it done the fastest whether its a crane,bucket,or climbing. Really who wants to do more work than necessary?



2treeornot2tree does. He obviously has a problem with me sharing a video of my work and can tell from a single frame shot how poorly planned the job was.

I definitely should not have done it the easy way, no way jose.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 6, 2013)

OK guys, Two of you need to stop bickering and name calling. several post have been deleted here. Surely you can have a disagreement without all the name calling.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 6, 2013)

Equanimity, more of that damn equanimity is needed!


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wait a minute I don't care how people do it but who is renting a crane for 260$. if I could get one for that I wouldn't have a need to own anything like it. I would have had a grand in that crane at least 800.00. We get 350.00 minimum for air conditioners, and we get #####ed at for doing it for that price.


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 7, 2013)

$130/hour 2 hour minimum.


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 7, 2013)

bonner1040 said:


> $130/hour 2 hour minimum.



and the arborists ##### about low-balling scrapers etc. unbelieveable!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 7, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> and the arborists ##### about low-balling scrapers etc. unbelieveable!



Really? That sounds similar to rates in my area. That 28 ton I always work with charges $95 an hour, and that 40 ton truck crane I've used runs $140 an hour, I think, havent used it in a year or so though.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

Around here for a 30 ton crane, its gonna cost you $500 just to get the crane to the job, then $140 a hour.


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Really? That sounds similar to rates in my area. That 28 ton I always work with charges $95 an hour, and that 40 ton truck crane I've used runs $140 an hour, I think, havent used it in a year or so though.



rates reflect the economy of the area. not tremendous differences on the east coast. 10-20$ per hr variable no big deal. the major differences are minimum charges. don't know of anyone in ct. charging 2hr mins. for anything but small bt or kb. when you factor in travel time not much is done in 2hr. total.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 7, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> rates reflect the economy of the area. not tremendous differences on the east coast. 10-20$ per hr variable no big deal. the major differences are minimum charges. don't know of anyone in ct. charging 2hr mins. for anything but small bt or kb. when you factor in travel time not much is done in 2hr. total.



I think there is a 3 hour minimum on the 40 ton here. I've never had a bill less than $700 from that crane.


----------



## husabud (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice quick work there Bonner. I guess I missed some jucy stuff earlier in the thread.
A 40 ton here is $175/ with a 4 hr min port to port. That usually gives 3 solid hrs working time.


----------



## jrider (Mar 7, 2013)

What concerns me most is the tree went to the dump. I am a firewood guy and would love to find a tree company willing to dump logs for free.


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 7, 2013)

I gave the logs to a friend. He burns to heat the warehouse in the background. I built quite the pile there this year.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 7, 2013)

That's not a very leaning tree to my standard, plus it looks very structurally sound and it's quite some distance from the house. It would never occur to me even to think about crane. But, if I have one or have access to one for cheap, yeah. That's to say that I have jobs piled up. If not, I take my time to enjoy it.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Most likely i would have backed the bucket truck up to the tree and chunked it down.



I thought you had a forestry unit.. why would you be backing up to the tree??


----------



## Arborcareman (Mar 7, 2013)

*vid*

Cool, looked like a load of fun. Nice job.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 7, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> I thought you had a forestry unit.. why would you be backing up to the tree??



I do, but Depending on the job, sometimes i will work off the back of the truck to feed the chipper easier.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 7, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I do, but Depending on the job, sometimes i will work off the back of the truck to feed the chipper easier.



Buy a chip truck .....


----------



## deevo (Mar 7, 2013)

bonner1040 said:


> I gave the logs to a friend. He burns to heat the warehouse in the background. I built quite the pile there this year.



That's impressive that fork lift can lift those logs


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 7, 2013)

deevo said:


> That's impressive that fork lift can lift those logs



looks like a 4k forklift should be no problem.


----------



## bonner1040 (Mar 9, 2013)

dbl612 said:


> looks like a 4k forklift should be no problem.



Those logs were nothing for that forklift... It looks like a piece of junk close up, and takes some effort to get/keep running but when she is running she is lifting! I have seen it lift some way big stuff!

He said it is a 5k.


----------

